# Cervical length



## drufolo (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm a little confused as to the correct CPT to use for the Cervical Length
our Prenatal Dept. is new to getting pre-cert and auths.
Is the CPT 76817 correct?


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jun 16, 2010)

Did they do a transvaginal to report the 76817? And what is the gestational age? Look at the 76801-76805


----------



## BWeis (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: Cervical Length*

According to ACOG, CPT 76817 may include
1) Evaluation of the embryo(s) & gestational sac(s)
2) Evaluation of the maternal uterus, adnexa, and/or cervix
Hope this helps.


----------



## drufolo (Jun 17, 2010)

Not sure if they did a transvaginal because we were checking benefits for the  patient.
Thank you


----------

